# Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf



## Anglerboard-Team (28. Juli 2007)

Der AV Waldsee e.V. Leverkusen- Hitdorf veranstaltet am 18.08.07 ab 12.00 Uhr in Altenhof 4, 51371 Leverkusen- Hitdorf (Nähe Betonwerk KESTING) einen "Tag der offenen Tür" für alle interessierten Gäste aus dem Umland. Jedermann ist herzlich eingeladen, sich einmal den wunderschönen Waldsee mit dem herrlichen Gelände, die gesamten Anlagen und den freundlichen Verein anzuschauen!

Für das leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt. Bei schlechtem Wetter sind die Besucher durch Zelte geschützt. Es gibt eine Angel- Tombola mit vielen Preisen! 

Außerdem gibt es noch eine Sonderverlosung mit einem Sonderpreis:
Eine kostenlose Jahresmitgliedschaft 2008 im AV Waldsee e.V. für ein Nicht - Vereinsmitglied! ( Voraussetzung zur Teilnahme an der Sonderverlosung ist lediglich der Besitz eines Jahresfischereischeins.)

Die Veranstaltung wird unterstützt von namhaften Firmen wie 
Carptackle B.RICHI, BODE, GLOBETROTTER, FISHERMAN's Partner Düsseldorf, SHIMANO, LIQUID RIVER, Anglerboard.de, OCKERT GmbH, Femm's Angelwelt, BALZER und Laksos TV.

Der AV Waldsee würde sich über viele fremde Gäste und natürlich auch Anglerboardmitglieder sehr freuen!    

(Infos unter www.av-waldsee.de)


----------



## Laksos (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Ich möchte noch mal an den "Tag der offenen Tür" meines Angelvereins am übernächsten Samstag, den 18.08. erinnern.

Würde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen Boardie von euch dort begrüßen zu dürfen! Mich trefft ihr am Tombolastand.:m


----------



## Achim_68 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Also ich komme auf jeden Fall, Hitdorf liegt ja direkt um die Ecke! Wer also mal nen echten Boardmoderator in freier Wildbahn sehen möchte, sollte am 18.08 auch am Waldsee aufschlagen. Ich stehe natürlich allen Boardies und solchen, die es noch werden wollen zur freien Verfügung.


----------



## Laksos (3. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Prima Achim,

ich freu mich schon auf ein gemeinsames Bierchen und was lecker Gegrilltem!


.


----------



## bissfieber (6. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Hallo,
ich werde auch auf jeden Fall dort sein.
Ist schließlich der Beste Verein den es gibt.:vik:

Bis denne


----------



## Laksos (6. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Klasse, Philipp!

Martin, Chris, Monika und verschiedene vereinsfremde Anglerfreunde von uns kommen mit ihren Familys auch hin. Komme gerade von der Orga-Besprechung im Vereinsheim heute, ist noch viel vorzubereiten, aber wir freuen uns alle mächtig drauf! - Mal sehen, ob sich Gegrilltes, Bierchen, Kaffee, Kuchen und geräucherte Forellen alle miteinander gut vertragen werden.|supergri


P.S.:





> Die Veranstaltung wird unterstützt von namhaften Firmen wie
> Carptackle B.RICHI, BODE Angelgeräte, GLOBETROTTER, FISHERMAN's Partner Düsseldorf, SHIMANO, LIQUID RIVER, Anglerboard.de, OCKERT GmbH, Tims Angelwelt und Laksos TV.


Übrigens kam heute noch ein weiteres Paket mit zusätzlichen Tombola-Lospreisen von FACHVERSAND STOLLENWERK dazu!:m


----------



## Achim_68 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Hört sich gut an - was muss ich machen um zu gewinnen? :q


----------



## Laksos (9. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Möglichst viele Lose besorgen! 
(die kostenlose Jahresmitgliedschaft 2008 wird aber in einer Extraziehung nur unter den vereinsfremden Gästen verlost)

Kommt denn noch jemand von euch Boardies (außer denen, von denen ich weiß und die hier nicht posten)? Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen!

Inzwischen hab ich erfahren, daß auch einige der Sponsoren/Branchenvertreter zum Waldsee kommen. Wird sicher interessante Gespräche geben!:m


----------



## angel-daddy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Hallo Laksos,
ich hätte gerne mal vorbeigeschaut...oder noch lieber hätte ich die kostenlose Mitgliedschaft gewonnen! Dann hätte ich kein Hochwasserproblem (Rhein) mehr!

Leider bin ich an diesem Tag morgens an der Ruhr unterwegs, und nachmittags muss ich arbeiten.

Kann man auch ohne Erscheinen an der Verlosung teilnehmen?
Wahrscheinlich eher nicht...so groß wird eure Lostrommel nicht sein.....hehe

Gruß Martin


----------



## Laksos (9. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Kann man auch ohne Erscheinen an der Verlosung teilnehmen?


Leider nicht. Auch Ersatzmensch (Omi vorbeischicken oder so) geht auch nicht. Unsere Mädels und Jungs wollen doch wenigstens mal kurz gucken und wissen, wen sie evtl. für nächstes Jahr als neuen Angelkumpel begrüßen dürfen. Omi darf aber mitkommen und im gemütlichen Anglerheim Kaffee und Kuchen essen!

Dafür würde es sich bestimmt lohnen, den Morgen an der Ruhr auf ein andermal zu verschieben. Oder du schaust einfach mal vormittags ab 11.00 Uhr vorbei und guckst dich wenigstens mal 'ne Stunde bei uns um, kaufst dir paar Tombolalose (Ausgabe der normalen Tombolapreise wohl erst ab nachmittag, oder früher, wenn die Lose alle schon weg sind) und isst 'nen Happen.

Wir werden die Sonderauslosung der kostenlosen 2008er-Jahresmitgliedschaft wohl so machen, daß du deinen Namen/Anschrift/Tel.-Nr. auf ein Kärtchen (=Los) schreibst, dann haben wir ja deine Angaben. Die Auslosung wird öffentlich und voraussichtlich am späten nachmittag/frühen abend gemacht. (diese Sonderverlosung hat also wohlgemerkt nix mit der normalen Tombola und den vielen anderen Preisen zu tun!). Der Gewinner der Jahresmitgliedschaft wird dann sogleich allen Anwesenden öffentlich bekanntgegeben, muß aber dann nicht mehr unbedingt noch persönlich anwesend sein. Wir haben ja alle Angaben auf dem Loskärtchen und können den Gewinner notfalls auch später noch verständigen ( das gilt aber nur für die Verlosung der Jahresmitgliedschaft, nicht für die normalen Tombolapreise, deren Mitnahme nachmittags selbst geregelt werden muß).

Martin, das wäre für dich als Langenfelder doch geradezu ideal mit dem Waldsee, gelle!?:m

Mensch Leute, laßt uns nicht hängen - sonst gewinnt womöglich noch unser Board-Mod Achim_68 die Jahresmitgliedschaft und geht uns 1 Jahr lang mächtig auf den Sender, indem er uns die ganzen Zander, Hechte, Forellen, Karpfen, Aale, Barsche, Schleien usw. und den Big-Monster-Mama-Waller wegfängt!!:q

P.S.:
Außerdem geht's bei unserem "Tag der offenen Tür/Sommerfest" ja nich nur ums schnöde Gewinnen, sondern ums Ganze!:m


.


----------



## angel-daddy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Absagen kann ich leider die Ruhr nicht, es handelt sich um ein Firmenangeln. Da muss ich schon hin. Ich schaue mir den See ein andermal an! Ich schreibe Dir dann eine PN. Privatführung....wenn möglich

Gruß Martin


----------



## Laksos (9. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Alles klar! Kein Problem.#h


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*



Laksos schrieb:


> Kommt denn noch jemand von euch Boardies (außer denen, von denen ich weiß und die hier nicht posten)? Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen!


vorgemerkt ist es im Kalender. Wenn terminlich nix dazwischen kommt erscheint die "S"ippschaft!



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Wer also mal nen echten Boardmoderator in freier Wildbahn sehen möchte, sollte am 18.08 auch am Waldsee aufschlagen.


ich glaube, ich hab da eh noch was gut zu machen |peinlich |rotwerden


----------



## Laksos (10. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> vorgemerkt ist es im Kalender. Wenn terminlich nix dazwischen kommt erscheint die "S"ippschaft!



Das wäre ja super Mela, echt klasse!#6

Würde mich freuen, deine "S"ippschaft mal begrüßen zu dürfen!:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Evtl. ich auch, wenn Ihr nix gegen einen SAV-Bayer habt |supergri


----------



## Laksos (10. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

SAV Bayer? Ist doch stark, wenn auch Anglerfreunde aus der Nachbarschaft zu Besuch kommen - eigentlich braucht ja auch jeder 'nen Zweitverein!:q

Übrigens wirds fürs Anglerboard sicher 'nen Bericht mit vielen Fotos geben. Und wenn's zeitlich klappt, drehn wir nebenher auch noch 'n kleines Filmchen.


----------



## MelaS72 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*



Laksos schrieb:


> SAV Bayer? Ist doch stark, wenn auch Anglerfreunde aus der Nachbarschaft zu Besuch kommen - eigentlich braucht ja auch jeder 'nen Zweitverein!:q
> 
> Übrigens wirds fürs Anglerboard sicher 'nen Bericht mit vielen Fotos geben. Und wenn's zeitlich klappt, drehn wir nebenher auch noch 'n kleines Filmchen.


dann brauch ich für mich aber bitte ne Tüte übern Kopp 

Zweitverein? Naja, man könnte ja vielleicht mal überlegen auch noch in einen Verein in der Nähe einzutreten :q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*



Laksos schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch mal an den "Tag der offenen Tür" meines Angelvereins am übernächsten Samstag, den 18.08. erinnern.
> 
> Würde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen Boardie von euch dort begrüßen zu dürfen! Mich trefft ihr am Tombolastand.:m



Wat denn? Da bist Du im Verein?|bigeyes

Da kommen wir doch glatt!|wavey:
Mit dem Fahrrad!:m


----------



## Laksos (10. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Konkrete Aktion Herbert, sauber!#6:m
Jo, da sind Laksine (als Hüterin der Vereinsknete), unser Großer und meinereiner (als Schreiberling) angelmäßig zuhause. Freut mich, daß ihr sogar mit'em Rädsche" kommen wollt! 
(Evtl. wird einer vom Verein vor dem Tor stehen und unseren Besuchern die Parkplätze zeigen; fragt am besten mal, ob ihr die Räder vielleicht mit rein nehmen und hinter der Werkstatt (das höchste Gebäude) abstellen könnt.)

Klar Mela,
wär doch 'ne klasse Option für euch, 'nen verein gleich zuhause umme Ecke zu haben...|rolleyes


----------



## Laksos (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Um euch am Laufenden zu halten, was euch am Samstag so bei uns erwartet, hab ich gerade eben mal paar Fotos bei uns am See gemacht. In der Nacht wurden auch noch 2 Karpfen (22 und 27 Pfd) gefangen:


----------



## Laksos (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Und noch ein paar:


----------



## Laksos (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Und hier die letzten:


----------



## Achim_68 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Wer also mal nen echten Boardmoderator in freier Wildbahn sehen möchte, sollte am 18.08 auch am Waldsee aufschlagen.







MelaS72 schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich hab da eh noch was gut zu machen |peinlich |rotwerden



Ich weiss gar nicht was du meinst???   |supergri

Spass beiseite, diesmal setz ich mir ne AB-Kappe auf und zieh n AB-Tshirt an...zusammen mit meiner relativen Körpergrösse, meinem dicken Bauch und meinem Söhnchen dürften das Merkmale sein, die du sofort erkennen solltest.
Ich würd mich freuen Euch mal wieder zu sehen!

Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Boardies und/oder CRF'ler... ich würde mich freuen, ein paar von Euch wieder zu sehen bzw. kennen zu lernen!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Schöne Bilder!
Schlechte Nachricht = Hab vergessen, das wir Besuch haben;+
Gute Nachricht = Den Besuch schlepp ich einfach mit dahin!:q
Freu mich nämlich, so ein paar nette Board-Oldis wieder zu sehen und hoffentlich auch ein paar der sonstigen heimischen Bevölkerung erschrecken zu können.:q

Allerdings wird es eher 16.00Uhr werden aber egal....
Wir kommen auch bei schlechtem Wetter ( also bitte bei sonst fehlenden Besuchern nicht absagen)#h


----------



## Laksos (16. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Ach was, Herbert,

die Anglerfete übermorgen sagen wir doch nicht ab, bei der ganzen Vorbereitung!|supergri

Die Veranstaltung am Sa. ist ja auch in FISCH & FANG, BLINKER, RUTE & ROLLE und bei unserem Landesverband bekanntgegeben worden, da werden einige Leute kommen. Tombolastand, Grillstand und Bierzelt stehen schon, heut bau'n wir noch Pavillons auf. 

Es geht am Samstag sicher bis in den Abend, aber könnt ihr nich was früher als 16 Uhr kommen? (Wir haben eine Toilettenanlage u. ein sep. Damenklo, längerer Aufenthalt kein Problem). Getränke und Grillfleisch können wir ja jederzeit nachordern. Aber von den geräucherten Forellen und den selbstgebackenen Kuchen (alleine Laksine macht schon 2, ein Blech voll leckeren Fantakuchen und 'nen Käsekuchen) haben wir zwar reichlich, aber wenn die weg sind, sind se weg. Genauso isses mit den 1200 Tombola-Losen. Die 300 Preise werden evtl. ab 15.00 Uhr ausgegeben (oder schon früher, wenn alle Lose weg sind)!
Blos die Sonderverlosung der kostenlosen Jahresmitgliedschaft 2008 werden wir wohl erst am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend machen. 

Siehste, es lohnt sich also, bischen früher zu kommen!:m


----------



## Mr. Lepo (16. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Hallo Norbert,
leider können wir nicht zu Eurer Veranstaltung erscheinen, da ich ein Date mit meinem Arbeitgeber habe. Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, damit Ihr besseres Wetter bekommt!
Schöne Grüße an die Gemahlin, vielleicht trifft man sich ja bald mal wieder am Wasser.

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## Laksos (16. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Echt schade, Dietmar, 

wär wirklich klasse gewesen! Wenn du dir trotzdem irgendwann mal den Waldsee anseh'n willst, einfach melden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Muß leider absagen, ich muß am SA jemanden aus meiner Verwandtschaft nach Frankfurt fahren. Eben erst erfahren. Alles Mist...


----------



## Laksos (16. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Schade Dennis! - Na ja, vielleicht klappt's ein andermal!


----------



## MelaS72 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

uiuiuiiiui, Norbert. Das liest sich so, als wenn wir einen Tagesausflug draus machen können 
Alleine schon den Schnack mit euch beiden endlich mal auffe Reihe zu bekommen


----------



## Laksos (17. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> einen Tagesausflug draus machen können


immer gerne!|supergri

Gestern haben wir die grobe Aufbauerei fertig gekriegt, die Pavillons haben die ersten Böen überstanden. War auch nicht so einfach, in 'ne Werkstatt 'nen Tombolastand zu basteln, nun ist aber alles paletti. Heut geht's ans Preisesortieren und Kuchenbacken (also nich ich).

Getränke und Gegrilltes wird's wohl bis 21 Uhr geben, es haben sich noch paar Leute mehr für nachmittags und frühen abend angesagt. Dann gibt's aber garantiert keine Kuchen und Lose mehr!


----------



## angel-daddy (17. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Hi Laksos,
das Angeln an der Ruhr wurde wegen Hochwasser abgesagt. Ich werde dann morgen um 12 Uhr mal für eine Std. vorbeischauen. Danach ist "Arbeit" angesagt.

Bis morgen, Martin


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Liebe Leute; ich will und darf wahrscheinlich auch keine Werbung hier machen aber als Alt-Langenfelder hab ich mir mal angesehen, wo ich bisher noch nie war:
Was ist das für ein schnuckeliger See inmitten der tausenden selbst gepflanzter Bäume und Büsche und mit den Seerosenfeldern!:l:l:l
Die kleine Rundführung mit dem äusserst gastfreundlichen Vorsitzenden ( reiner Zufall, wie immer bei mir), hat mich und meine Perle schon begeistert. :vik:
Die ham ja wirklich alles und ich bin erstaunt, dass ich dass vorher noch nie gefunden habe.|bigeyes
Ich kann den Boardis aus der Umgebung nur empfehlen, sich mal blicken zu lassen. Es lohnt sich sicherlich und bei dieser Organisationsvorbereitung (ich habs gesehen) und so netten Laksossen und Laksinen kann das morgen eigentlich nur ein schöner Tag werden.:q  
Ps: Hab mein Fahrrad schon aufgepumpt!


----------



## MelaS72 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

ich bin vor 2,5 Stunden Tante geworden und dann wird das mit dem Tagesausflug morgen wohl nix. Aber wir lassen uns auf jeden Fall blicken!!!


----------



## Laksos (17. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Klasse Angel-Daddy,
Hochwasser hat ja manchmal echt auch seine Vorteile!

Herbert,
du hast wirklich nicht übertrieben, denke ich. Und morgen wird's noch schöööner! Heute waren bestimmt nochmal mehrere Jungs von uns am See mit Vorbereitungen beschäftigt. Ausgerechnet HEUTE war der einzige Tag der Woche, wo wir selber NICHT am See waren und mit Heimarbeit für die Tombola und Kuchenbacken beschäftigt waren. Sonst hätten wir uns heute schon getroffen, Herbert. Aber schön, daß wir uns ja eh morgen sehn!:m

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Tante, Mela!
So was ist 'ne riesentolle Sache. Umso schöner, daß ihr trotzdem nochmal vorbeischaun wollt, ich freu mich auf euch!:vik:

So, Auto (und zwar ein Großes) ist jetzt bis unters Dach mit den feinen guten Gaben vollgepackt. Morgen kutschieren wir in aller Früh zum See, dann geht's los - Wird sicher 'ne tolle Sache und große Anglerfete; ich freu mich auf euch, Mädels und Jungs!|jump:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

War schön; netter See. Nette Leute und lecker Essen.


----------



## MelaS72 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Wir haben uns dann gestern auch mal den Verein, den See und einige Leute angesehen 
Der See ist wunderschön, super in Schuss gehalten, die Leute waren nett und die kids waren ebenso begeistert.
@Monika, vielen lieben Dank für die private Führung! 
@Monika und Norbert, vielen lieben Dank für den herzlichen Empfang.
Es hat uns Spass gemacht, den Tag bei euch am Vereinssee zu verbringen. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja auch super Glück gehabt. Das Gespräch mit dem Vorstand ist dann auch positiv ausgefallen (nachdem er dann wusste, wen wir da am Anfag überhaupt gesucht haben  ).
@Achim, ätsch erste! (Aber danke, dass du die Cap angezogen hast, sonst hätte ich dich wirklich nicht erkannt  ). War aber schön, dich mal wieder zu treffen!
@angel-daddy, schade, wir müssen uns um ein paar Minuten verpasst haben.
@Herbert, wir sind extra Richtung Langenfeld gefahren, weil wir dann doch gehofft hatten, dich auf nem Fahrrad strampeln zu sehen. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja auch mal, gemeinsam wieder zusammenzusitzen.


----------



## angel-daddy (19. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> War schön; netter See. Nette Leute und lecker Essen.




Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!

Schade das ich arbeiten musste, wir wären gerne länger geblieben.


Gruß Martin


----------



## Laksos (19. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Danke für eure Lorbeeren!

So, endlich wieder zuhause, nachdem heute nach dem Frühstück nochmal aufräumen, saubermachen und abbauen angesagt war. Gestern waren wir abends um 22.00 Uhr zuhause. Heute haben wir das restliche Grillfleisch nochmals übers Feuerchen gehalten und die letzten Kuchenstückchen zum Kaffee geschlemmt. - Nun sind wir aber auch SOO WAS von am Ende und fix und feddich.....

Leute, dieses Angler-Sommerfest war der MEGA-Hammer!!:vik::vik:

In Kürze kommt ein ausführlicher Bericht im PLZ-Bereich in einem neuen thread. Nur vorab mal ein Foto unseres Tombola-Stands zur Einstimmung:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

http://img239.*ih.us/img239/8108/img0008grendernkq2.th.jpg


http://img252.*ih.us/img252/7591/img0009grenderncf8.th.jpg



http://img297.*ih.us/img297/9010/img0015grenderneg6.th.jpg



http://img252.*ih.us/img252/5498/img0023grendernvk0.th.jpg



http://img123.*ih.us/img123/7682/img0026grendernyj2.th.jpg



http://img123.*ih.us/img123/2946/img0035grendernel4.th.jpg


http://img123.*ih.us/img123/5661/img0039grendernlk1.th.jpg


http://img123.*ih.us/img123/5661/img0039grendernlk1.th.jpg


http://img297.*ih.us/img297/7739/img0051grendernlt0.th.jpg


http://img74.*ih.us/img74/4144/img0058grendernvv9.th.jpg

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/4904/img0060grenderndo2.th.jpg



http://img297.*ih.us/img297/7527/img0067grendernbb2.th.jpg

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/2299/img0073grendernfo5.th.jpg


http://img297.*ih.us/img297/2962/img0076grendernzi5.th.jpg



http://img297.*ih.us/img297/9913/img0080grenderndw3.th.jpg


----------



## Laksos (20. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Schöne Fotos Herbert,

bei vielen wußte ich gar nicht, daß du die gemacht hast.

Bis bald!


----------



## Laksos (20. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV Waldsee Leverkusen - Hitdorf*

Hier geht's zum ausführlichen Foto-Bericht im anderen thread im PLZ-Bereich, wie es war:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108067

Falls ihr was dazu schreiben wollt, bitte in den anderen thread tippen, danke!


----------

